# Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung



## Jolly91 (13. Juni 2018)

*Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Hallo, 

ich hätte gerne 6 weitere Noctua NF-A14 PWM für das Phanteks Enthoo Primo. Im Moment sind  an der Fron zwei 5 1/2 Jahre alte Noiseblocker PKPS verbaut, man hört bei einem den Motor schon recht deutlich.

Jetzt ist die Frage wieso sollte ich mir nochmals die A14-PWM holen. Man hört recht deutlich den Motor. Vor allem bei feinen Drehzahlbewegungen. Ich hab die beiden NF-A15 einmal freistehend getestet. Selbes Problem, teils ruhiger. Nur weitaus deutlichere Vibrationen.

Also ist es ein Problem des Lüfters. Bei 600U/min hat man ein leiches surren, bei 850 und bei 1.100U/min nochmals deutlich. Das hört man lauter als den Lüfter an sich. Es ist halt nervig. 

Wieso  aber gibt es dann hunderttausende positive Wertungen wo alle sagen die sind so ruhig und stark. Haben die alle eine fixe Drehzahl eingestellt oder liegt bei mir ein Problem des Motors vor?

Bevor ich mir wirklich die Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 (3pin) hole.


----------



## Ryle (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Wenn es nur Casefans werden sollen, dann nimm statt der Noctuas lieber die Silent Wings 2, nicht 3. Die SW3 sind mehr für den Einsatz auf Radiatoren usw. optimiert und etwas lauter. Macht bei einem Einsatz als Casefans aber keinen Sinn.

Die SW2 sind aber auch nach Jahren noch unauffällig, was Lagergeräusche angeht und sind grundsätzlich auch die angenehmsten Lüfter vom Luftrauschen her.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Hab mal bei Be Quiet vorbeigeschaut. Die Silent Wings 3 high Speed schauen ja gut aus. Aber was mir auffällt, egal welcher Lüfter, es gibt überall verschiedenste Meinungen. Und alle gefallen mir nicht. Da kann ich gleich beim Allrounder NF-A14 PWM bleiben und mit dem kleinen Fehler leben, es fällt ja kaum auf und stören tut es auch nicht unbedingt weil meistens etwa anderes daneben läuft oder die positiven Effekte überwiegen.


----------



## bastian123f (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hab mal bei Be Quiet vorbeigeschaut. Die Silent Wings 3 high Speed schauen ja gut aus. Aber was mir auffällt, egal welcher Lüfter, es gibt überall verschiedenste Meinungen. Und alle gefallen mir nicht. Da kann ich gleich beim Allrounder NF-A14 PWM bleiben und mit dem kleinen Fehler leben, es fällt ja kaum auf und stören tut es auch nicht unbedingt weil meistens etwa anderes daneben läuft oder die positiven Effekte überwiegen.



Jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorlieben. Ich mag nur die bequiet! und kann aber die Noctuas nicht leiden, obwohl es keine schlechten Lüfter sind. Da habe ich mir damals mehrere Modelle gekauft und nach ein paar Hörproben habe ich mich dann entschieden.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Vorlieben, ging es nach dem Ego würde ich mir ja Industrial 2000er im 140mm Format holen, aber ich hab ja ein paar 120mm IPPC 2000er hier liegen und weis wie viel Krach die machen können. Vom PWM Klackern ganz zu schweigen. Man hört es nur aus nächster Nähe, hatte ja 4 im Deckel verbaut und nix gehört. Erst ab 10cm wenn man es hören will. 

Mal sehen, die Industrial kannst umfallen lassen oder aus 10cm Höhe fallen lassen und die laufen immer noch 1A. Also lieber wieder ordentlich investieren und kein Zubehör haben, oder den Verstand einsetzen und Costum Modelle kaufen. 

Der Lüfter muss die Luft durch ein Wabengitter und einer geschlossenen Front ansaugen, der hat keinen freien Kanal.


----------



## Jolly91 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Das ist das Video in dem man es wunderbar hören kann.

Vor allem von 7V auf 8V und von 9V auf 7V runter. Man hört es deutlichst. Irgendwie ganz normal bei dem Lüfter.

YouTube


----------



## Phaneroptera (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Wenn es nicht ums Geld geht - Noctua NF-A12x25. Ja, sind nur 120er, aber ich habe alle bisher hier genannten Lüfter und keiner davon hat im Lautstärke/Leistungs-Verhältnis eine Chance. Gerade vorne einsaugend machen sie im Gegensatz zu den A14 und vor allem Venturis (welche "frei" ja top sind) kaum zusätzliche Geräusche.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass du mit 6 von denen viel besser dran bist, als mit 6 A14. Der Aufpreis ist selbst in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es sich um 120 mm handelt, imho zu 100% gerechtfertigt. Solange man mit der Farbe kein Problem hat und es nicht ein 140er sein MUSS, ist das die (wenn auch teurere) perfekte Lösung.

Ich könnte mir die Geräusche eines A14 nie wieder "antun" (es ist trotzdem ein top Lüfter) seit ich die neuen Dinger habe. Farbe/Größe/Preis sind Faktoren, aber stören diese nicht, gibt es glaube ich gar keine bessere Wahl.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Mir gefällt die Farbe alleine weil es ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist. Keine andere Marke erkennt man so gut wie die Noctua. Und Beige/Braun auf Schwarz hat schon was, man sieht die Lüfter eh kaum. Zumal es einfach schön ist. Es müssen keine Chromax in Schwarz sein, eher noch die Industrial. Ein bisschen Abwechslung.

Werd die Frontlüfter abnehmen und nachschauen ob sich da 120ger montieren lassen. 

Angeblich sollten da 2 120mm Lüfter möglich sein. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es dafür Löcher gibt.

Am Ende heißt das oben 3 - 4, hinten 1, am Boden auch 2 und an der Front auch 2. Wären 8 bis 9 Lüfter. Ich glaub wenn ich mir dann keine neuen Lüfter für die nächsten 6 Jahre kaufen muss kann ich damit schon leben, solange ich nicht die zwei am Morpheus auch durch die NF-A12x25 ersetzen muss. 

Das wird schon wieder eine so schöne Summe.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Und wenn, dann gibt es ja das Mounting Kit 120/140mm.

Noctua NA-SFMA1 140 auf 120mm Lufter-Adapterrahmen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Phaneroptera (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Das sind momentan ohne jede Frage die zukunftssichersten Lüfter, die du kaufen kannst. Habe 6 als Gehäuselüfter, was schon etwas Overkill ist (dafür muss ich sie nicht sehr hoch aufdrehen und sie bleiben unhörbar)und überlege, ob doch noch 2 auf den CPU-Kühler kommen. Dann wäre das Thema Lüfter erstmal lange gegessen.

Die Investition lohnt sich, aber es ist natürlich ein heftiger Betrag einen ganzen PC damit auszustatten. Damit kaufen andere CPUs oder Grafikkarten. Aber naja, mir sind Lüfter wichtig.


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Es ist das einzige was sich im PC dreht und krach machen kann. Gleichzeitig muss es Luft durch´s Gehäuse befördern.

Ich werd mich noch Erkundigen ob die auch ordentlich ansaugen können.


----------



## Phaneroptera (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Es sind die besten Ansaug-Lüfter, die ich bisher hatte. Keine extra Geräusche und kaum Leistungsverlust.


----------



## Schraubenfresser (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Hi, 

ich habe 3 von den Arctic F 14 PWM und einen Arctic F 12 PWM verbaut. Sind selbst unter last noch sehr leise - und kosten nur 1/4 der silent wings, nur so als Alternative.

ARCTIC F12 PWM - 120 mm PWM Gehauselufter |: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Hmm, ich könnte auch die Noiseblocker M12-P verbauen. Die wollte ich mit dem Lian Li A70Fb verkaufen. 

Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-P ab €' '18,79 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Brauch nur einen Adapter auf 140mm. Ich mein, die können auch gut Luft ansaugen, und ich würd mir sogar Geld sparen. Zumal ich noch warten kann bis die oberen 140ger von Phanteks einen Lagerschaden erleiden, bis Noctuas 140mm A14x25ger rauskommen.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

multiframe sind doch genau solche klackertanzen wie die blacksilent möhren


----------



## Jolly91 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Ich glaub den Noiseblocker M12-P (120mm) kann man mit dem PK-3 (120mm) vergleichen, von der Leistung her. Nur ist der M12-P (4pin) weit ruhiger als der PK-3 (3pin). 

Ich beobachtete selbst bei den NB Blacksilent PLPS (PWM, 120mm) dasselbe Verhalten wie bei den Multiframes. Zwischen 1.100 und 1.200U/min können die schon mal leicht häulen. Nicht so weit verstreut wie beim Noctua NF-A14 PWM, aber dennoch.

Ich könnte aber auch relativ günstig an zwei BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 ran kommen. 

Dann kann ich immerhin sagen, ich hatte auch mal BeQuiet Lüfter.

Mit den Lüftern ist es wie mit den Klamotten, die muss man probieren. Jetzt hab ich mal bis Montag Zeit ehe ich was kaufe. 

2 Noctua NF-A12x25 kosten nicht die Welt. Mit dem Adapter Kit kann ich die sogar vorne montieren. Dann werde ich ja sehen wie ich mit denen zufrieden bin. Es wäre ja schwachsinnig die Phanteks PF-F140SP zu tauschen wenn die noch ruhig laufen. Die Leistung passt ja.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Ich bin jetzt mal eine Woche im Urlaub und hab ein wenig Freizeit. 

Die oberen Phanteks Lüfter fliegen auch raus. Die sind laut und laufen nicht 100%ig rund. Außerdem haben die dasselbe wie die Noctua NF-A14. Den Motor hört man auch beim Drehzahlwechsel. 

Die A15 sind mir fast die liebsten. Gefolgt von den NF-F12 IPPC 2000. 

Werd wohl etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und 9 baugleiche Lüfter kaufen.

Meckern auf höchstem Niveau, falls wer fragt. 

Den meisten Krach macht die Seagate Barracuda 10Tb mit 7.200U/min. Zumindest ist das nur ein tiefes brummen, ist in dem Gehäuse weit ruhiger als im Lian Li.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Man muss keine Vorlieben haben, man schaut in den Test, versteht ihn, bewertet ihn und kauft was passt:
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016

Es hängt von so vielen Dingen ab, z.B. vom Mainboard. Ich halte den Fractal HF 14 weiterhin für den aktuell besten Kompromiss


----------



## Jolly91 (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Hab mal etwas nachgedacht. Ich hab ja mal die Noiseblocker PK-3 verbaut. Also das was die reinsaugen könnten die Noctua NF-A14 PWM nicht ziehen. Die PKPS sind dafür schwächer als beide. 

Es hat ja nix mit dem Druck zu tun sondern nur mit dem beförderten Volumen. Und beim Lian Li A70Fb hatte ich einen Staubfilter und vorne ein Mesh Gitter. Beim Phanteks Enthoo Primo ist die Mitte der Front geschlossen und rund herum kann genügend Luft angesaugt werden. Das heißt im Klartext die Fractal Venturi HF-14 sind die beste Wahl.

Das Problem, die Noctua NF-A14 PWM am Boden sind 4pin, die Fractal Design Venturi HF-14 3pin. Also muss ich vier HF-14 kaufen und oben wird sich zeigen ob ich die Phanteks drinnen lasse. Ich will nicht unnötig Geld investieren. Da oben ist ein feiner Staubfilter und auch ein Mesh-Gitter. Also brauch ich da wieder einen Lüfter der viel Luft befödern kann. 

Man muss nur wissen für was man den Lüfter braucht. Hoher Volumenstrom vs. fokussierter Luftdruck durch Hindernisse. Bin mir sicher als CPU Lüfter taugen die Venturi HF-14 nicht viel.

Ich muss mir erst mal Gedanken darüber machen wie viele 3pin Y-Splitter und Verlängerungskabel ich hier rumliegen habe. Hätte nicht gedacht das ich wieder auf 3pin zurückgehe. Aber es scheint so zu werden. Am Ende ist es egal ob ich ein Drehzahlsignal habe oder es über die Spannung regle. Laufen müssen sie. Bei 2 3pin Lüftern habe ich damals zwei Drehzahlsignale beider Lüfter bekommen, bei 4 Lüftern bekomm ich nix mehr durch.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

So, 6 Noctua NF-A14 PWM für 121€ werden kommen. Ich hab die seit 3 Jahren in Betrieb, die laufen absolut rund, kein klackern, pfeifen oder schleifen und so weiter... Hab mal eine Kurve eingestellt und das System mit 430W belastet. Die Drehzahl ging von 600U/min auf 950U/min hoch und ich merkte absolut nix von den Drehzahlerhöhungen. Also lieber einmal kaufen und Ruhe haben als 40€ mehr für 8 Venturi HF-14 + Zubehör auszugeben wo ich nicht weis wie die laufen werden.

Die Phanteks PH-F140SP LED sind gut. Aber ich will es einfach einheitlich und so sauber laufen die auch nicht, obwohl, meckern auf hohem Niveau. Wenn wer Interesse hat, melden.

*Edit:

*Ich muss darüber nochmal eine Nacht schlafen. Ich steig vom Spiel aus und hör die Lüfter raus heulen. Mal sehen, ich muss mich jetzt über die NF-A14 Industrial 2000 informieren. Die Verarbeitung macht einen wesentlichen Unterschied aus. Es ist ein anderer Motor, der weit ruhiger agiert.

Oder wirklich die HF-14. Ich werd euch informieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Womit werden die Lüfter denn geregelt? Während Beschwerden über klackernde Lager bei Noiseblocker immer wieder vorkommen (vor allem bei hängender Montage), sind heraushörbare Antriebs-Störgeräusche sehr selten. Und zum NF-A14/A15 sind mir gar keine bekannt. Auch hier in der Redaktion bei Lüftertests an zwei Steuerungen oder beim Einsatz von Noctua-Kühlern auf diversen Mainboards gab es nie Auffälligkeiten in dieser Hinsicht.


----------



## Jolly91 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Deswegen wundert mich ja das weil ich der einzige mit dem Phänomen bin. Einen einzigen Käufer bei Amazon fand ich der das Problem auch hat.

Hängt alles an einer Aquero 6XT. Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Primo

Gesteuert wird über PWM mit dem Kurvenregler. Kanal 1 hat die zwei vorderen und zwei hinteren Lüfter angeschlossen, Kanal 2 die drei oberen und  den einen hinten. 

Ich hab die 6 Noctua NF-A14 PWM storniert, am nächsten Tag wurden Sie versandt und dann lagen diese einen ganzen Tag rum weil ich keine Zeit für den Einbau hatte. Der erste Gedanke war ja ich schick sie zurück weil ich nicht bekloppt bin. Bin nicht zufrieden und kauf mir gleich 6 weitere... Später hätte ich mir zwei gebrauchte Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 geholt, die HDD braucht eh 35°C. Am Ende sitz ich jetzt da und habe 8 Nocuta NF-A14 PWM und zwei NF-A15 PWM am CPU Kühler verbaut. 

Morgen wenn alles still ist werde ich Prime95 und Heaven laufen lassen, mal sehen was passiert. Es kann ja sein das es nur eine Einstellungssache ist. Habe heute vorm Einbau ein wenig rumgespielt, Abluftdrehzahl auf eine fixe hohe eingestellt. Zuluftdrehzahl stetig erhöht und keine Beschwerden. 

Ich hab keine Lust auf probieren und verkaufen und wenn ich seit Mai 2015 (oder 2016) die Noctua NF-A14 PWM im Einsatz habe und mich diese bis vor 14 Tagen in einem Lian Li A70Fb nie störten weil es mir nicht auffiel weil die HDD mehr brummte und diese NF-A14 sehr ruhig liefen, dann ist es die günstigste und klügste Wahl 6 davon zu kaufen bevor ich mir 8 Venturies HF-14 ins Gehäuse hänge von denen ich nix weis. Ich hät ja auch nur 1 davon bestellen müssen um zu sehen wie sich die verhalten.

Als ich heute die Phanteks PH-F140SP drehte und hin hörte hatten alle vier ein ordentliches Lagerschleifen. Das war vor 14 Tagen nicht hörbar. Die Noiseblocker PKPS nach 5 Jahren laufen immer noch weitgehend ruhig, ein leichtes Lagerschleifen, mehr nicht. Da macht der Motor Probleme. 

Den perfekten Lüfter gibt´s nicht, am Ende ist es nur Hobby und irgendwann wird der NF-A12x25 im 140mm Format fertig sein, dann tausch ich das ganze aus und fertig.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Ich hab das ganze mal angeheizt und am Ende ist es jetzt sehr, sehr ruhig. Vor allem im Idle. Es kühlt schön, vom Luftzug merk ich aber nix mehr.  

Bin dem am Grund gegangen, bei 12V an der Zu- und Abluft hab ich einen spürbaren Luftzug, sobald die Noctua A15 PWM am Phanteks Kühler 12V erreichen drücken die alles hinten beim NF-A14 PWM raus und da oben wird nur mehr die Gehäusetemperatur abgeführt. 

Den hinteren Lüfter umdrehen ist so eine Sache, der Staub soll ruhig draußen bleiben. Den CPU Kühler um 90° zu drehen wäre die Lösung. 

Bin zufrieden, ruhig, kühl bleibend und schön.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Kühlleistung relativ zum Luftrauschen ist (respektive war bis zum NF-A12x25) nicht unbedingt Noctuas Stärke, die aerodynamische Effizienz der Lüfter eher Durchschnitt. Hier bei 10 Lüftern die optimale Abstimmung zu finden, dürfte einiger Versuche bedürfen. Aber Antriebs-Störgeräusche sind ein ganz anderes Thema. Ich selbst teste mit einem Aquaero 6 Pro (gleiche Elektronik) und beobachte weder 220-Hz-Brummtöne wie im Amazon-Bericht noch andere Geräuschemissionen neben dem Luftstrom selbst. Andere Tester berichten eigentlich durchgängig vergleichbares: Ein Silent Wing oder gar Eloop schaufelt möglicherweise mehr Luft bei gleicher Geräuschkulisse, aber kein anderer Lüfter ist so frei von Nebengeräuschen und damit für extrem weite Runterregelung prädestiniert.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Das stimmt schon.

Ruhiges rauf und runter ist nicht das Problem. Temperatur steigt, Lüfter drehen gemütlich nach oben und wieder runter. Es sind die Beschleunigungs- und Bremseffekte. Bei einem An/Abstieg von 0,2 - 0,3V zwischen 6V und 8V höre ich es am besten. Aber wenn die Lüfter automatisch nach dem Kurvenregler laufen höre ich nix weil die Kräfte nicht auftreten. Und deshalb bekomme ich davon nichts mit während des normalen Betriebs weil man keine Sprünge von 0,5V hat.

Oder ich höre schlecht, wobei selbst der A15 freistehend solche Effekte aufweist, nur viel leiser.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Kann es sein das es die Noctua NF-A14 industrial Gehäuselüfter sind die solche Geräusche verursachen, denn auf deiner Grafikkarte scheinst du solche verbaut zu haben.
Hier im Forum wurden diese Lüfter schon des öfters schon wegen manchen Lagergeräusche usw. beklagt.

Habe selbst 3x Nocuta A14 auf meinem Frontradiator verbaut und die sind bei mir sehr leise.
Ausser ich habe sie auf volle Drehzahl gestellt, dann ist das Luftgeräusch was erzeugt wird nicht ganz ohne.
Bei mir laufen sie aber nicht schneller als 700 U/min, normal wenn es nicht so heiss ist sogar nur mit 550 U/min und da reicht mir der Luftstrom aus und sind noch so leise das ich sie nicht raus hören kann. Ich muss da schon auf 1100 U/min und mehr gehen damit sie schon leicht hörbar werden.

Stell mal die Lüfter auf PWM Regelung um, denn dann liegen immer 12V an und die Drehzahl nicht dann nicht so schlagartig zu oder ab.
Denn durch dein Luftkühler reagiert das ganze bezogen auf die CPU Temperatur die auch schnell auf und absteigen kann viel direkter als mit einer Wasserkühlung.
Die Drehzahl lässt sich dann auch viel feiner und niedriger regeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Noctua NF-A14 PWM - Nebengeräusche - feine  Drehzahlregelung*

Es sind NF-F12 IPPC 2000er auf dem Morpheus der Grafikkarte. Das Lagergeräusch kann ich bestätigen.

Unter Vollast fällt die Leistung auf 11,7V runter.

Zumindest die HDD Temperatur liegt bei 35°C im Idle. Das ist optimal für´s Lager.


----------

